# ascoltare musica classica



## _Belka_

Ciao a tutti!

Vorrei precisare una cosa: perche` nella frase "ascoltare musica classica" non c`e` l`articolo? (tirato dal  quaderno del Nuovo progetto italiano)

Mille grazie.


----------



## sivinka

Eh, l'italiano è proprio una bella lingua!
In realtà non credo ci sia una regola che risponda alla tua domanda.  Ti potrei fare un altro esempio: "Studiare filosofia" in cui l'articolo non si mette.
Costrutti simili sono "Andare a teatro" e "Andare al cinema": perché con "teatro" si mette la preposizione semplice e con "cinema" quella articolata? Non c'è alcuna regola.


----------



## ohbice

Vorrei *domandare *una cosa...


----------



## potolina

Ciao! In generale, comunque, l'articolo determinativo (il, lo, la, i, gli, le) NON si usa quando ci si riferisce a una parola generica, o che l'interlocutore non conosce (cioè, di cui non si è parlato precedentemente nella frase).

Ad esempio: "ascolto musica" perché è generico, come dire "ascolto della musica/musica qualsiasi".
Di solito se ad esempio io chiedo "Che fai?" la risposta può essere "Ascolto musica".
Se invece chiedo "Che musica stai ascoltando?" ovviamente la risposta sarà "Ascolto Nome X di un cantante".
Se ancora chiedo "Solitamente, che musica ascolti?" risposta " Ascolto musica rock/jazz/classica".

Credo che il tutto dipenda dalla genericità del sostantivo cui ci si riferisce (musica, in questo caso), dall'uso del verbo ascoltare e dalla "coscienza" che l'interlocutore ha di ciò di cui si sta parlando...
Forse l'ho fatta un po' complicata... ma spero di essermi fatta capire


----------



## ohbice

Il fatto è che in italiano la frase "Ascolto la musica classica" rischia in qualche modo di attribuire alla musica ascoltata un di più di unicità, di bellezza. Non è scorretto, ma c'è un di più di enfasi... è come se dicessi (esagero per farmi capire): "Il brano di musica classica che sto ascoltando è l'unica musica classica che vale la pena di essere ascoltata".


----------



## sivinka

Potolina, cosa intendi con "la "coscienza" che l'interlocutore ha di ciò di cui si sta parlando..."? Per me che sono italiana risulta difficile capire quello che vuoi dire.


----------



## ohbice

Consapevolezza?


----------



## sivinka

Sì coscienza=consapevolezza lo capisco, è il significato della frase che non capisco. Cioè se l'interlocutore sa di cosa stiamo parlando non va l'articolo, altrimenti devo metterlo? Non è vero.


----------



## francisgranada

Ma secondo me non è del tutto sbagliato dire "ascolto la musica classica" in alcuni contesti, p.e. "Non mi piace il pop, per cui ascolto la musica classica". O non è un buon esempio?

P.S. Pardon ... non avevo visto il post #5


----------



## potolina

Ciao! In effetti avevo serissimi dubbi sulla mia chiarezza...  
Non consapevolezza nel senso di "conoscenza personale"... 
Era riferito alla prima frase del mio post (ovviamente era un'osservazione generale, non correlata specificatamente a "musica") ... e sottolineo che parlavo di articolo determinativo 



> Ciao! In generale, comunque, l'articolo determinativo (il, lo, la, i, gli, le) NON si usa quando ci si riferisce a una parola generica, o che l'interlocutore non conosce (cioè, di cui non si è parlato precedentemente nella frase).


... meglio spiegarmi con un esempio.
Se dico "Poggia Il maglione SUL tavolo" si presume che tu (interlocutore) sappia di quale maglione e di quale tavolo io stia parlando, o perché ne abbiamo già parlato in precedenza o perché te lo indico etc.
Questo ovviamente in linea generale, cioè non è scorretto dire "Mi passi La penna?", ma se io non ho idea di quale penna e di dove sia la penna, la risposta sarà "Quale penna?" oppure "Dov'è?"... 
Se invece magari dico "Mi passi UNA penna?", probabilmente mi guarderò intorno e ti passerò la prima penna che vedo.
Era un discorso sugli articoli determinativi... chiedo scusa se sono stata confusionaria...


----------



## sivinka

potolina said:


> Ciao! In effetti avevo serissimi dubbi sulla mia chiarezza...
> Non consapevolezza nel senso di "conoscenza personale"...
> Era riferito alla prima frase del mio post (ovviamente era un'osservazione generale, non correlata specificatamente a "musica") ... e sottolineo che parlavo di articolo determinativo ... meglio spiegarmi con un esempio.
> Se dico "Poggia Il maglione SUL tavolo" si presume che tu (interlocutore) sappia di quale maglione e di quale tavolo io stia parlando, o perché ne abbiamo già parlato in precedenza o perché te lo indico etc.
> Questo ovviamente in linea generale, cioè non è scorretto dire "Mi passi La penna?", ma se io non ho idea di quale penna e di dove sia la penna, la risposta sarà "Quale penna?" oppure "Dov'è?"...
> Se invece magari dico "Mi passi UNA penna?", probabilmente mi guarderò intorno e ti passerò la prima penna che vedo.
> Era un discorso sugli articoli determinativi... chiedo scusa se sono stata confusionaria...



Non ti scusare di nulla!!! Quello che dici qui è giustissimo. Purtroppo però non risolve la questione sull'ascoltare musica 
Anche perché, ripeto, secondo me la soluzione non esiste, visto che non esiste una regola. Bisogna impararlo così e basta


----------



## francisgranada

potolina said:


> ... Se dico "Poggia Il maglione SUL tavolo" si presume che tu (interlocutore) sappia di quale maglione e di quale tavolo io stia parlando, o perché ne abbiamo già parlato in precedenza o perché te lo indico etc. ...


Mi pare che non sia _questo _il caso, visto che non diremmo mai "poggia maglione su tavolo", cioè senza articolo (sia determ. che indeterm.) a differenza di "ascolto musica".



sivinka said:


> ... Bisogna impararlo così e basta


Non sono del tutto d'accordo ... La "quasi" regola l'ha scritta Potolina:   


> In generale, comunque, l'articolo determinativo (il, lo, la, i, gli, le) NON si usa quando ci si riferisce a una parola generica


----------



## potolina

La questione è che spesso in Italiano esistono locuzioni particolari che si sono "stabilizzate" in un certo modo nella lingua attuale, per questo si dice "al cinema" e "a teatro", senza una ragione precisa (almeno, io non la conosco)...

Probabilmente il tutto deriva da un problema di eufonia ( a parte tutte le connotazioni e spiegazioni di linguistica riguardo la formazione delle parole, il perché preciso di ogni parola etc.).
Lo stesso motivo per cui davanti ad alcune parole va l'articolo IL (Il cane) e davanti ad altre LO (Lo pseudonimo), o perché a volte gli articoli si elidono (L'estate) e a volte no (Lo iato).

Suppongo che il tutto, compreso il motivo per cui [ essendo grammaticalmente giusto sia con l'articolo che senza ("ascolto musica" e "ascolto la musica") ] oltre a una questione di intenti, sia anche una questione di suono e "musicalità"... parere personale


----------



## potolina

francisgranada said:


> Mi pare che non sia _questo _il caso, visto che non diremmo mai "poggia maglione su tavolo", cioè senza articolo (sia determ. che indeterm.) a differenza di "ascolto musica".


Ciao Francis!  
Sì sì, infatti ripeto che mi riferivo solo all'uso dell'articolo determinativo... non vorrei che si fraintendesse!!!


----------



## _Belka_

Mille grazie per gli esplicazioni! Adesso tutto e` chiaro


----------



## francisgranada

_Belka_ said:


> Mille grazie per gli *le* esplicazioni!


Una piccola correzione


----------



## _Belka_

Si, certo...


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao, Belka.

Visto che nel russo non esiste la categoria grammaticale dell'articolo, qualche incertezza in alcuni casi è più che comprensibile. 

A proposito, mi viene in mente un esempio "semplice" per l'uso o meno dell'articolo:

Bevo una birra (p.e. un bicchiere, una di quelle che mi offrono, ...)
Bevo la birra (p.e. quella concreta che si trova sul tavolo, quella che ho comprato ieri, ...)
Bevo birra (p.e. in generale, mi piace bere la birra, ...)


----------



## olaszinho

_Belka_ said:


> Mille grazie per gli esplicazioni! Adesso tutto e` chiaro



Ciao Scoiattolo, già che ci siamo, correggiamo l'intera frase: grazie per LE SPIEGAZIONI!


----------



## ohbice

Non è semplice, comunque.
_Ascolto una musica classica _potrebbe addirittura significare (forzo sempre nel tentativo di rendere più comprensibile la cosa) _ascolto una musica che è talmente famosa da rientrare nella categoria del classici _- indipendentemente che si tratti di Mozart oppure di "Help" dei Beatles. _Ascolto un classico della musica_.
_Ascolto la musica classica_, come avevo già scritto, potrebbe intendersi come _ascolto la sola musica classica che valga la pena di essere ascoltata_.
_Ascolto musica classica _è general generico, _ascolto musica classica qualsiasi_.


----------



## francisgranada

Non sarebbe possibile anche la seguente interpretazione:

_Ascolto una musica classica_ - ascolto un brano classico (p.e. di Mozart ...)


----------



## ohbice

Difficile che un italiano sentendo "Ascolto una musica classica" pensi alla sola musica classica. _Ascolto un brano classico _in italiano significa _Ascolto un brano che ha fatto epoca_, _ascolto un brano famosissimo _(Volare, oppure Azzurro, o Torna a Surriento)


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

La materia è delicata e difficile. Aggiungo che non vorrei mai trovarmi nei panni di un parlante una lingua che manca della categoria dell'articolo e volesse impararne una che quella categoria ce l'ha.  
Segnalo comunque il per me sempre aureo libretto di L. Lepschy & G. Lepschy "La lingua Italiana — Storia, Varietà dell'uso, Grammatica", Bompiani, 1a edizione "Saggi Tascabili", 1993.

Saluti.
GS


----------



## francisgranada

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> ... Aggiungo che non vorrei mai trovarmi nei panni di un parlante una lingua che manca della categoria dell'articolo e volesse impararne una che quella categoria ce l'ha.


Pienamente d'accordo. A proposito, mi pare interessante che la "logica" dell'uso degli articoli, nelle lingue che ce l'hanno, sia estremamente simile, indipendentemente dalla famiglia linguistica alla quale la detta lingua appartiene. Un esempio: la mia lingua madre (d'origine uralica) e l'italiano (d'origine indoeuropea). La similitudine (o direi quasi uguaglianza) la vedo anche nelle "sfumature", come p.e. l'assenza dell'articolo del caso di "ascolto musica classica", oppure l'ommissione dell'articolo nel caso di "mia madre" ecc ... (Ovviamente, ci sono anche alcune differenze, ma secondo me non troppo sostanziali)


----------



## olaszinho

Mi spiace, ma non sono d'accordo. In inglese l'uso dell'articolo è difficilissimo; è probabilmente uno degli argomenti grammaticali più complessi. Anche in ungherese, sebbene la mia conoscenza della lingua magiara sia elementare, non mi sembra che corrisponda sempre con l'italiano. Il discorso è comunque complicato e non mi pare si possa sviluppare qua.


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao, Olaszinho.

Parzialmente sono d'accordo anche con te. Ma io parlo piuttosto della similitudine sostanziale, che secondo me prevale rispetto alle possibili differenze. Infine, alcune differenze le troviamo anche tra le lingue romanzane. P.e. _signor presidente _versus _monsieur le président _in francese, oppure _la mia casa _vs. _mi casa _in spagnolo ... Nonostanteciò NON si può dire che la "logica" dell'uso degli articoli nel francese o nello spagnolo sia diversa da quella nell'italiano ...


----------



## olaszinho

francisgranada said:


> Ciao, Olaszinho.
> 
> Parzialmente sono d'accordo anche con te. Ma io parlo piuttosto della similitudine sostanziale, che secondo me prevale rispetto alle possibili differenze. Infine, alcune differenze le troviamo anche tra le lingue romanzane. P.e. _signor presidente _versus _monsieur le président _in francese, oppure _la mia casa _vs. _mi casa _in spagnolo ... Nonostanteciò NON si può dire che la "logica" dell'uso degli articoli nel francese o nello spagnolo sia diversa da quella nell'italiano ...



Ciao anche a te, Francis.
Be', fra spagnolo e italiano vi sono parecchie differenze quanto all'uso dell'articolo. In italiano, uno degli errori più comuni, anche da parte di stranieri che parlano assai bene la nostra lingua, riguarda proprio l'uso degli articoli, in particolar modo coi nomi di parentela, che sembrano rappresentare un'eccezione.


----------



## francisgranada

olaszinho said:


> ... In italiano, uno degli errori più comuni, anche da parte di stranieri che parlano assai bene la nostra lingua, riguarda proprio l'uso degli articoli, in particolar modo coi nomi di parentela, che sembrano rappresentare un'eccezione.


Chiaro, ma io direi che non è un'eccezione perché è spiegabile (almeno secondo me ...) Non voglio essere OT, quindi solo in poche parole: anche nella mia lingua madre si ommette l'articolo coi nomi di parentela (anche se non è "vietato" usarlo), quindi le somiglianze le trovo anche nelle "sfumature" (non in tutti i casi, ovviamente ...).


----------



## _Belka_

francisgranada said:


> Ciao, Belka.
> 
> Visto che nel russo non esiste la categoria grammaticale dell'articolo, qualche incertezza in alcuni casi è più che comprensibile.
> 
> A proposito, mi viene in mente un esempio "semplice" per l'uso o meno dell'articolo:
> 
> Bevo una birra (p.e. un bicchiere, una di quelle che mi offrono, ...)
> Bevo la birra (p.e. quella concreta che si trova sul tavolo, quella che ho comprato ieri, ...)
> Bevo birra (p.e. in generale, mi piace bere la birra, ...)



Ciao, Francis.
Si, ha ragione - in russo non c`e` questa categoria grammaticale. Mi sono abituata gia` agli articoli in francese perche` lo parlo da tempo e questo mi aiuto con l`italiano. Ma certo ci sono delle cose che non sono simili in queste due lingue da dov`e` la mia domanda
Grazie per l`esempio - alcune volte lo uso anche io per capire meglio


----------



## _Belka_

olaszinho said:


> Ciao Scoiattolo, già che ci siamo, correggiamo l'intera frase: grazie per LE SPIEGAZIONI!



Ciao, Olaszinho. Grazie
A dire la verita` quando scrivevo questa parola ho sentito che c`era qualcosa che non andava ma non avevo il tempo per verificare... Succede a volte che  confronto qualque parola italiana con quella francese...


----------



## _Belka_

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> La materia è delicata e difficile. Aggiungo che non vorrei mai trovarmi nei panni di un parlante una lingua che manca della categoria dell'articolo e volesse impararne una che quella categoria ce l'ha.
> Segnalo comunque il per me sempre aureo libretto di L. Lepschy & G. Lepschy "La lingua Italiana — Storia, Varietà dell'uso, Grammatica", Bompiani, 1a edizione "Saggi Tascabili", 1993.
> 
> Saluti.
> GS



Grazie per il libro.
E` un po` diifficile orientarmi in queste materie, e` vero, ma ne vale la pena


----------

